# Canadian Forces Chief of Defence Staff Change of Command Parade (in photos)



## RackMaster (Jul 4, 2008)

Tom Hanson/THE CANADIAN PRESS
   Former chief of defence staff Gen. Rick Hillier salutes next to the new Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Walt Natynczyk at a Change of Command ceremony in Ottawa Wednesday, July 2, 2008.





Tom Hanson/THE CANADIAN PRESS
   Former chief of defence staff Gen. Rick Hillier and the new Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Walt Natynczyk listen to the Governor General's speech at a Change of Command ceremony in Ottawa Wednesday, July 2, 2008.





Tom Hanson/THE CANADIAN PRESS
   The new Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Walt Natynczyk reviews the Honour Guard at a Change of Command ceremony in Ottawa Wednesday, July 2, 2008.





THE CANADIAN PRESS/Fred Chartrand
   Outgoing chief of defence staff Gen. Rick Hillier and the new Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Walt Natynczyk inspect the troops at a Change of Command ceremony in Ottawa Wednesday, July 2, 2008.





Tom Hanson/THE CANADIAN PRESS
   Former chief of defence staff Gen. Rick Hillier hugs an Afghan war veteran as the new Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Walt Natynczyk looks on and Governor General Michaelle Jean greets other family members at a change of Command ceremony in Ottawa Wednesday, July 2, 2008.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 4, 2008)

Tom Hanson/THE CANADIAN PRESS
   Former chief of defence staff Gen. Rick Hillier looks over the troops from a Leopard tank as he departs a change of command ceremony in Ottawa Wednesday July 2, 2008.





Tom Hanson/THE CANADIAN PRESS
   The new Chief of Defence Staff Walt Natynczyk and former Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Rick Hillier share a laugh at a change of command ceremony in Ottawa Wednesday July 2, 2008.





THE CANADIAN PRESS/Tom Hanson   The new Chief of Defence Staff Walt Natynczyk walks past dignitaries at a change of command ceremony in Ottawa, Wednesday July 2, 2008.





Tom Hanson/THE CANADIAN PRESS
   Former chief of defence staff Gen. Rick Hillier and the new Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Walt Natynczyk review the Honour Guard at a change of Command ceremony in Ottawa Wednesday, July 2, 2008. 





Tom Hanson/THE CANADIAN PRESS
   Canadian Forces Skyhawks parachute team members arrive for a change of command ceremony in Ottawa Wednesday July 2, 2008.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 4, 2008)

Tom Hanson/THE CANADIAN PRESS
   Canadian Forces members give former chief of defence staff Gen. Rick Hillier a send off at a change of command ceremony in Ottawa Wednesday July 2, 2008.





Former chief of defence staff Gen. Rick Hillier salutes from a Leopard tank as he departs a change of command ceremony in Ottawa, Wednesday July 2, 2008.

Read article.


----------

